# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Tongue-twisters

## laxxy

A Japanese TV show http://www.glumbert.com/media/tonguetwister.html

----------


## MOG

んなあほな。。 
全然早口言葉ちゃうやん、読めるか読めへんかの問題やろ？ 
それと個人的にこの番組嫌い。あほすぎ  ::

----------


## ST

あほ=fool? like: "あなたは私があほだと思ってますか。"?
BTW, can we use more then one は or が in one sentence?
Actualy I never seen a rule which says "no"...but in examples in my textbooks always where was only one  は or が...

----------


## MOG

Потому что у тебя на учебниках все преложения простые. На сложных предложении бывает несколько は и が.

----------


## ST

Ясно, спасибо.
ЗЫ: В учебниках......В сложных предложениях

----------


## MOG

> ЗЫ: 
> В учебниках......В сложных предложениях

 Конечно. Извини, пошутил. 
Но наверное два は и два が звучат как-то не хороши. Простое, всем понятное предложение - это лучшее предложение  ::

----------


## ST

分かります
кстати, а есть ли такое слово: 分かったいます? Где то я его слышал, но словарь его не понимает  ::

----------


## MOG

Это 分かっています.
А как перевести поясняя разницу с предложением "分かります"? Я не знаю.  ::

----------


## ST

может: "понятно" и "понимаю"?

----------


## laxxy

> может: "понятно" и "понимаю"?

 I'm not sure I can really feel the difference between "понятно" и "понимаю"...

----------


## MOG

If 分かります is "I know", 分かっています is something like "I knew that (but happened to did something in poor manner)"

----------

